# Visiting the UK (as a tourist) with a pending settlement visa?



## tasteslikecherrycola (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi there,

This is my first post here, so apologies if I'm duplicating another post, but I couldn't find anything directly equivalent.

My wife is a Canadian citizen with a pending (spousal) visa to come and live with me in the UK. I was wondering whether it would be possible for her to visit me in the UK as a tourist while the visa application is pending, or whether this is impossible (or a bad idea?)

Our visa was received at the New York office on 11 December, so we could be in for a long wait yet I suppose theoretically.

If this is possible, it would be handy to know what the protocol would have to be if the visa is granted while she is in the UK as a tourist (assuming it is granted). Would she have to then go back to Canada, or would she be able to stay in the UK (or if she does to leave, would it have to be to Canada, or could she go anywhere?)

Sorry if this is all a bit rambling. Hopefully someone can help us!

Many thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

tasteslikecherrycola said:


> Hi there,
> 
> This is my first post here, so apologies if I'm duplicating another post, but I couldn't find anything directly equivalent.
> 
> ...


That's not possible as her passport is with UKBA in NYC until her application is processed. If she asks for her passport back, her application will be cancelled and she loses all her fees. The only exception is if she needs to travel urgently for compassionate reasons, such as sudden serious illness in her family or bereavement.

If she has a second passport (legitimately), it may be possible but I don't recommend it, as it can cause complications at UK border.


----------



## tasteslikecherrycola (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks for your advice. She does indeed have a second passport, but if that would likely be viewed with suspicion, then I suppose we are best off just waiting! (agonising though that is)

It seems utterly ridiculous that they would actively prevent an applicant from travelling at all (anywhere in the world) while their application is pending, for a more or less indeterminate period of time.

In any case, we'll just keep hanging on…


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

tasteslikecherrycola said:


> Thanks for your advice. She does indeed have a second passport, but if that would likely be viewed with suspicion, then I suppose we are best off just waiting! (agonising though that is)
> 
> It seems utterly ridiculous that they would actively prevent an applicant from travelling at all (anywhere in the world) while their application is pending, for a more or less indeterminate period of time.
> 
> In any case, we'll just keep hanging on…


It's entering UK that's problematical. You can still meet in France or somewhere else while her visa is pending.


----------

